# Einpresstiefe Steuersatz Socom 08 (Syntace Super Spin)



## leithuhn (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi ,

ich bin bei der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz für mein Socom 08 hier im Forum über den Syntace Super Spin gestolpert.  

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1246

Was für den Steuersatz spricht ist die minimale Bauhöhe, das geringe Gewicht, der gute Pries und sagen wir mal das erhöhte Vertrauen in Produkte der Marke Syntace.

Sorgen macht mir die geringe Einpresstiefe von nur 12mm mein e.13 reducer hat Minimum 20mm (habs allerdings nicht gemessen nur geschätzt). Bzw. ob der Steuersatz für den Einsatzzweck (FR/DH)freigegeben wird. Ich habe daher mal Syntace angeschrieben. 

Syntace gibt den Steuersatz frei (dachte ich mir, da er auch im Liteville 901 verbaut wird) allerdings gaben sie auch die Einpresstiefe in Verbindung mit meinem Rahmen als mögliches Problem an.

1.	Mein frage daher  wer weiß, was die Minimale Einpresstiefe im Socom ist? 
2.	Bzw. wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Steuersatz in einem Intense Rahmen?

Danke Oli


----------



## haha (16. Dezember 2008)

der fx:flow hat den drin (gehabt), soweit ich mich recht erinnere.
die erfahrungen aus meinem bikekollegenkreis sind aber eher bescheiden. der steuersatz fängt bei harten einsatz schnell zu knacken an, was aber nicht nur von den lagern kommt.
mein tip wäre, einen robusteren steuersatz, z.B. chris king, zu verbauen, da das steuerrohr bauartbedingt beim socom eh schon sehr kurz baut. selbst mein socom mit der 203er travis sc und king steuersatz baut nicht zu hoch. von reset gibts auch noch schöne, aber teurere alternativen zum syntace. aber frag mal den fx, evtl. hat der ja gute erfahrungen damit gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Dezember 2008)

oder einen cane creek double xc flush. wiegt zwar mehr, hat ne gesunde einpresstiefe, baut mehr als flach und ist alles andere als problematisch.
btw: dualcontrol griffe an nem dhl´er ? aaaahja...


----------



## ewoq (16. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hält das ding jetzt seit 3 monaten im dh einsatz. absolut unauffällig.


----------



## leithuhn (16. Dezember 2008)

Erst mal danke für die Antworten!

Hab zwar nicht ständig Bock mich wegen der DC-Hebel zu rechtfertigen und schreibe dazu heute auch das letze mal. 

Ich mache meine Bikes so wie ich es für mich als ideal finde, deshalb kommentiere ich normalerweise auch keine Bemerkungen zu meinen Bikes. Zumal ich das eh witzig finde warum sich immer Leute berufen finden zu Bildern in einem "privaten"-Bereich Kommentare zu schreiben. Schließlich stehen die Bilder ja nicht bei "zeig her dein scheiß" oder sowas. Sorry das musst mal echt mal raus! Entschuldigung! 

Abgesehen, dass es verpönt ist sind DC-Heben recht sinnig, die brechen nämlich beim Stürzen nicht! Sie können schließlich in jede Richtung ausweichen. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich damit eigentlich auch noch nie beim fahren verschalten oder sowas (gilt ja als der Hauptkritikpunkt). Kaum einer hat's je probiert und die meisten waren wohl auch nur zu faul sich umzugewöhnen. Aber jeder wie er es will. Ich bin halt schon mal alle möglichen Schaltungen gefahren und bei denen hängen geblieben.

Sorry nach all dem gemaule, nochmal ne Frage:
Was die Minimum Einbauhöhe ist, dass weiß keiner? Bzw. gibt es vom Steuerrohr bedenken beim Socom?

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht alle vergrault aber denkt mal  kurz nach, total Unrecht habe ich bestimmt nicht.

Gruß Oli


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Dezember 2008)

nimms mir nicht krumm, aber wenn jmd sein bike ablichtet, dann muss derjenige auch damit leben, dass das ein oder andere comment dazu kommt. hab nicht gesagt, dass du es umbauen sollst, noch hab ich dich zum rechtfertigen aufgefordert.
ich kenne die dc von meinem xc bike her und empfand sie schon als recht wackelige angelegenheit. und dann stell ich mir das noch im dh vor, wos eben dezent mehr ruckelt.. naja gayschmaggssache.
zurück zum eigentlichen thema:
ich würde im socom (oder auch im m6) keinen syntace nehmen. mein damaliges kriterium war, dass alles recht flach ist mit ausreichender einpresstiefe. daher der cane creek.


----------



## iRider (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte mir das mit dem Syntace auch überlegt aber die doch recht spärliche Dichtung hat mich davon abgehalten. Nix für schlechtes Wetter IMO.
Je nachdem wieviel Du wiegst oder wie hart Du fährst kann die Einpresstiefe nicht genug sein. Ich fahre momentan einen FSA Steuersatz mit sehr geringer Bauhöhe (k.a. was für ein Modell sieht aber aus wie e.13 Reducer + Campy-Stil Lager war aber halb so teuer) der auch nicht mehr Einpresstiefe (ca. 14 mm) hat und habe keine Probleme bezüglich Einpresstiefe. Allerdings ist der auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn er den Geist aufgibt wird es wohl ein Cane Creek werden. Und ich weiss nicht wieso alle Leute den 1.5 King so hypen. Der ist sackschwer, hat ne hohe Bauhöhe und 2 Leute die den hier fahren haben mehr Probleme mit dem als mit den FSA oder Cane Creek die sie vorher drin hatten.

Zu den DC-Hebeln: wenn es für Dich funktioniert dann


----------



## haha (16. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin voll zufrieden mit meinem king 1.5. so sackschwer ist der auch nicht. ich denke du meinst den devolution, der gut 250 gramm auf die waage bringt. das, was den devolution so schwer macht, ist der spacer, der auf 1 1/8" reduziert. das ist schon ein recht mächtiges teil. ich glaube, ich habe bei meinem king etwas um die 150 gramm gewogen..


----------



## haha (16. Dezember 2008)

den preloader sollte man sich halt sparen, der ist wirklich unnötig.


----------



## leithuhn (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke für all díe Antworten und Ratschläge

Da ich den Super Spin schon da habe und manche sagen man könnte es wagen probier ich ihn mal aus. Ich wiege "nur" 72 Kilo und die Boxxer ist im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln ja auch nicht sooo steif, so dass die Kräfte hoffentlich auch bei 12mm Einpresstiefe den Rahmen nicht killen.

Allerding tendiere ich auf jeden Fall dazu den recht bald auszutauschen und gegen den von bachmayeah vorgeschlagenen Cane Creek zu ersetzen.

http://www.cyclepath.ca/products/usrimage/canecreek-double-xc-flush-headset.jpg

Falls jemand mal ne fundierte Antwort von Intense mitbekommt, was die mindest Einpresstiefe ist, so kann er es hier ja noch posten.

Thanx Oli


----------



## THBiker (17. Dezember 2008)

hast du mal den Hope Steuersatz in betracht gezogen  hat eine sehr geringe Bauhöhe und die passende Einpresstiefe!

Ich hab den im 6.6 drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre den Acros Reducer im Socom. Absolut problemlos das Teil.


----------



## andi. (14. März 2009)

Ist schonmal jemand den Sunline gefahren?

-> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=9797&type=search


----------



## Shocker (15. März 2009)

Erst mal möcht ich euch alle ein herzliches Servus sagen und mich hier mal mit einbringen.
Es ist generell so, dass wir bei Intense Rahmen bei Gabelfederwegen ab 160mm einen Steuersatz mit doppelter Einpresstiefe vorschreiben. Vor allem beim Einsatz im Bikepark in Verbindgung mit einer Einfachbrückengabel kommt bei einer unguten  Landung auf der Gabel die meiste Lasst auf die untere Lagerschale des Steuerrohres. Es kann dadurch passieren das euch das Steuerrohr ausschlägt. Das kann mit einen Steuersatz mit der Entsprechenden Einpresstiefe (22mm mindestens Unten) deutlich verbessert werden. Intense schreibt daher einen Steuersatz mit min 22mm Einpresstiefe vor.


----------



## iRider (15. März 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> Erst mal möcht ich euch alle ein herzliches Servus sagen und mich hier mal mit einbringen.
> Es ist generell so, dass wir bei Intense Rahmen bei Gabelfederwegen ab 160mm einen Steuersatz mit doppelter Einpresstiefe vorschreiben. Vor allem beim Einsatz im Bikepark in Verbindgung mit einer Einfachbrückengabel kommt bei einer unguten  Landung auf der Gabel die meiste Lasst auf die untere Lagerschale des Steuerrohres. Es kann dadurch passieren das euch das Steuerrohr ausschlägt. Das kann mit einen Steuersatz mit der Entsprechenden Einpresstiefe (22mm mindestens Unten) deutlich verbessert werden. Intense schreibt daher einen Steuersatz mit min 22mm Einpresstiefe vor.



Willkommen im Forum!

Ich kann das mit der langen Einpresstiefe der Steuersätze nicht wirklich glauben. Speziell da die 1.5 Steuerrohre ja nur sehr knapp gefräst sind und sich dann verjüngen. Wenn man einen Steuersatz mit grosser Einpresstiefe einbaut bekommt man den nie wieder raus da man mit keinem Werkzeug dahinterkommt um ihn auszupressen/-schlagen.


----------



## 78flippp (15. März 2009)

m


----------



## Shocker (15. März 2009)

die Rahmen sind Innen 22mm gefräst um den Steuersatz einzupressen. 
sicher ist es beim 1.5 Steuerrohr Aufgrund der größeren Fläche nicht mehr so dramatisch mit ausgeschlagenen Steuerrohren wie bei 1 1/8". ich denke aber das es ganz klar sinn macht den Steuersatz mit der Maximal möglichen Einpresstiefe zu verbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

d.h. also, ich soll meinen kingsteuersatz gegen etwas mit mehr einpresstiefe tauschen, da ich eine travis sc fahre? sehr komisch, als ich januar 2008 meinen rahmen gekauft habe, wurde mir auf mehrmaliges nachfragen von mehreren seiten gesagt, ein normaler 1.5 steuersatz würde vollkommen ausreichen. ich hoffe, diese vorgabe gilt erst ab 2009..


----------



## Shocker (16. März 2009)

nein, den king brauchst du nicht tauschen!
der hat ja auch eine erhöhte einpresstiefe!! normale steuersätze liegen bei 10-14mm und der King 1.5 hat auch min. 20mm. Es gibt aber von FSA 1.5 Steuersätze die nur eine Einpresstiefe von eben 12mm haben und da kann es im schlimmsten Fall und einer Landung auf der Gabel zu einen Problem kommen.


----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

alles klar, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. danke für die schnelle antwort, ich sehe, das wird ein flotter support


----------



## Shocker (16. März 2009)

ich hoffe, ich kann euch da weiter helfen... und ihr habt viel spaß mit den Bikes.
ROCK AND ROLL,
FLO


----------



## iRider (16. März 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> nein, den king brauchst du nicht tauschen!
> der hat ja auch eine erhöhte einpresstiefe!! normale steuersätze liegen bei 10-14mm und der King 1.5 hat auch min. 20mm. Es gibt aber von FSA 1.5 Steuersätze die nur eine Einpresstiefe von eben 12mm haben und da kann es im schlimmsten Fall und einer Landung auf der Gabel zu einen Problem kommen.



Will nicht argumentiere da ich denke Du solltest es wissen, aber der gerade angesprochene FSA war sogar in einem Intense Buildkit mit drin. 

Und nochmal die Frage: wie entferne ich einen Steuersatz mit grosser Einpresstiefe wenn der Rahmen genau soweit wie die Schalen lang sind ausgefräst ist und sich dann verjüngt?


----------



## Shocker (16. März 2009)

reset auspresswerkzeug!!! funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## spikychris (29. Mai 2009)

hi leute.. hab mir neulich einen 08er Socom Rahmen gekauft und nun ebenfalls das Problem mit dem richtigen Steuersatz....
Ins Auge ist mir bei der Suche der "Sunline V1 1.5" Reducer Headset" gefallen!
Nun stand darunter die Notiz: "Note: This headset is not suitable for use with Intense 1.5 frames as Intense recomends using a headset with an insertion depth of 10mm max."

Jetzt raff ich gar nichts mehr... kann mir das mal einer erklären? 
Erst blabla von wegen bloß nicht zu wenig Einpresstiefe nun wieder MAX 10mm??? Ich bin echt am Ende...

Oder habe ich den Satz nur falsch verstanden?

;D


----------



## danield1984 (28. Juni 2009)

Hey Ihr 
ich habe mir auch ein 08er socom gekauft verbaut ist ein integrierter hope step down steuersatz wist ihr ob das passt wegen der einprestiefen was es da für bestimmungen gibt ? LG Daniel


----------

